# Mil/Mil vs MOA/MOA vs MOA/Mil - SFP vs FFP



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Not asking too much there am I? :lol:

Mil/Mil vs MOA/MOA? Why?

SFP vs FFP? Why

Applicatons for scope will be deer and coyote hunting, as well as mid and eventually longer range target shooting. Basicaly at this point it's a coin flip for the turret and reticle adjustments. I'm familiar with MOA turrets and Mil reticle, so it's wouldn't be too difficult to go either way with a matching set up.

Cleary a FFP would be nice, but is it needed for my applications? Price for a decent FFP is a factor. I've been looking at the Mark 4 FFP vs the NF SFP. Would the better glass in the NF win over the FFP Mark 4?

Looking to hear from you long range boys on this board?

Thanks in adance.

Adam


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

MIl/MIL ffp i like that fact that the reticle is always calibrated and i like that if you miss by 3 mills you either dial or hold 3 mills and you are on target reguardless of what power you are on. After here all the times that the leupys have failed i wont spend that much money on one of those. So other than the Viper pst the price goes up fast. If i could have any thing it would be a hendsoldt but i have to win the lottery to get that. I have the 4-16x50 mil/mil ffp pst on order so i hope it lives up to every thing because to get all those features in any other scope it will be 2000 dollars or more.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

NF is the better scope.

as far as Mil/Mil vs MOA/MOA. flip a coin.

don't worry about FFP, you're not going to be doing a lot of ranging with it if you have a range finder. That's the only real benifit with the FFP. Just get the SFP.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I prefer the moa adjustment, either one works well. Agree with xdeano on the FFP thing. If you plan on ranging a lot with the mil dots go FFP, but I would go NF SFP before spending money on a luepy M4.

Huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

FFP is a waste of good money. Rangefinders are faster and more accurate.

If your ranging using mils, its gonna be a long ways out. In which case youll likely be on a high, or the highest power the scope goes to. Which many makers have coincidentaly set up as the "ranging power". (I personaly think they did that on purpose).

Theres no need to be mil ranging out to 400. First, most laser rangefinders work great out to that range. After 400, no matter what method your getting there with, youll likely to be on the high powers anyway.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

If your milling you must know the exact height of the item. So if you ever go out hunting you will never be able to get an exact height with what your shooting at. Unless your shooting in an area where man made items are all around where you know the height of them. I bought a NF scope and haven't looked back. They have a very ridged design and very hard to break. With moa/mil decision.... doesn't matter you will need to learn how to convert both of them back and forth so go with one and learn the system. I personally find moa easier due to the fact I've learned everything in inches, feet, and yards. One big boo boo people make is buying a mil/moa or a moa/mil scope. What I mean by that is when you buy a reticle that is moa and have adjustments that are mil you add a whole step of confusion and converting. KISS is the way to go with everything now days. Buy a nice rangefinder, mil/mil or moa/moa scope, and buy a scope you like and have heard good things about. There are many different types of scopes on the market. Leupy m4, NF, IOR, USO, Swarv, etc.... ya get the drift find something that fits your game


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

The reticle can be used for more than just milling and i like that i dont have to worry about what power i am on for fast follow up shots. I guess i have just drank the ffp koolaid.matching turrets and reticle is the only way to go.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

KurtR, if you were any good with that FFP scope, you wouldn't need a fast follow up shot!! :wink: oke:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I was just thinking about when i see 2 or 3 yotes and need to take them all down!! :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, I see. My bad, I am so very sorry, ha ha!!! :beer:


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

you may want to to take a look at the Vortex Viper PST (Precision Shooting Tactical) riflescope. It has a about everyting you are looking for I believe including an MOA EBR reticle in FFP with zero stop and glass etched reticle under the $1,000 mark in a 30mm tube. Its a much better deal than the lupy IMO. Awsome long range scope.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vor ... oa-reticle
http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vor ... oa-reticle


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Yep just waiting for it to arrive been on top of this since last winter.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

KurtR,
let us know what you think of that VT.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i will when ever i get it. Cant say i am mad though i am glad they are taking time to make it perfect. they could have just sent them all out and then improved on the problems and made them serries 2 like other manufactures have done.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah like IOR, everyone who's bought their 3-18x42 were guinea pigs.

xdeano


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Asian escourt spam deleted.


----------

